# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Shooting clays 50/50 hit and miss whats my problem

## username

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zv2uR...e_gdata_player

----------


## Spanners

Need to put head down on stock. Shooting over it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Just need a bigger gun mate.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

Wrong choke ?

----------


## Munsey

> Need to put head down on stock. Shooting over it


I've been Fucken hopeless on the birds this season so far , so bad even my dog was leaving me for the blokes 200 mts along the lake from me . Poor bugger watching them smash ducks all morning . I'm thinking of a camera running behind me so can see what's going wrong .?? .

----------


## username

> Wrong choke ?


Its not helping that im using a solid slug. might try 7s through it

----------


## Dundee

Change ya brew :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I do not do very much shot gunning at all but when I do it is almost always on clays and I am either right on the money all day long or I am missing every last one of the annoying little fuckers.  The difference for me seems to be my over thinking it.

----------


## SiB

Dominant eye problem? (ie right shoulder - is it your right eye that is looking over the bead?)

----------


## username

Can you guys see the vid i posted? The tank shooting a 5 foot clay. i was taking the piss. Was i too subtle :Have A Nice Day:  I can hit a clay at least 60% of the time.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SiB

oh. nah can't see vids on work pc. I'll pull my head back in . . . . . . . .

----------


## Dundee

> Can you guys see the vid i posted? The tank shooting a 5 foot clay. i was taking the piss. Was i too subtle I can hit a clay at least 60% of the time.


Yeah thats a laugh. Happy birthday username :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah thats a laugh. Happy birthday username


Happy Birthday yourself Dundee.  And you as well Username

----------


## Dundee

thanks Rushy,I missed a friggen magpie this morning with my tank

----------


## username

Cheers mate. The only night of the year my wife cant say no and shes bloody out of town :Sad:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Can you guys see the vid i posted? The tank shooting a 5 foot clay. i was taking the piss. Was i too subtle I can hit a clay at least 60% of the time.


What I saw was a tank firing (probably blanks) "presumably" at an oversize clay and the clay (If that is what it was) actually exploding long past passing the firing line of the tank barrel............Frame by frame advance to check if you don't believe me.....But Hey, after all, it was an advertisement for beer so we expect some imagination.. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## username

Fuck id hate to sit though a movie with you picking holes in it :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Fuck id hate to sit though a movie with you picking holes in it



No problem, just keep me plied with popcorn and Fanta and the only sounds you'll get from me will be crunching and gurgling. :Wink:

----------


## username

Its a date

----------


## Ground Control

If you are after tips on your technique and what your doing wrong , then there is a member here called madds who has shot at and missed more clay targets than anyone in NZ , he's your man to talk to .

 :Grin: 

Ken

----------


## hunter308

They havent seen me shoot with a shotgun yet I can't even hit a fucking duck!!!!!! I blame the fact that it did not have a scope

----------


## Toby

Get a red dot for the shotty

----------


## madds

Shoot it on the water, when it's not moving!!!!
Come to one of our Sporting shoots and have a go, bound to improve your shooting.

----------


## hunter308

> Shoot it on the water, when it's not moving!!!!
> *Come to one of our Sporting shoots and have a go, bound to improve your shooting.*


Would love to but sold my shotgun three years ago after my first and last duck season, would actually like to have a go a clay bird shooting one day if I decide to buy another shotgun

----------


## madds

Well hunter308, good choice by the way , I still have and cherish an old BSA Majestic 308 granddad gave me for my 21st. Infact it's the only high powered rifle I have!!
If you are keen we can probably find you a gun for a days sporting clays.
We have a Compak shoot coming up at Burnham on Sunday 23rd.
Room for unregistered shooters as well as the die hard sporto's!!`

----------


## hunter308

> Well hunter308, good choice by the way , I still have and cherish an old BSA Majestic 308 granddad gave me for my 21st. Infact it's the only high powered rifle I have!!
> If you are keen we can probably find you a gun for a days sporting clays.
> We have a Compak shoot coming up at Burnham on Sunday 23rd.
> Room for unregistered shooters as well as the die hard sporto's!!`


Bugger that's down the South Island or I would have been there bright eyed and bushy tailed and ready to make a fool of myself with all the clay birds I would miss lol.

----------


## Scouser

> No problem, just keep me plied with popcorn and Fanta and the only sounds you'll get from me will be crunching and gurgling.


What!....no farting?.....i LOVE farting at the movies....titter, titter......

----------


## Rushy

> I would have been there bright eyed and bushy tailed and ready to make a fool of myself with all the clay birds I would miss lol.


I can make a fool of myself without shooting clays.  In fact I do quite often.

----------


## Dundee

This looks like bloody good fun :Cool:

----------

